# Dog brings her food to eat in front of us



## fastrack (Dec 27, 2011)

We are with out a dog but in the process of getting a new one

I have been reading the forum and have found some interesting information giving me a better understanding of my last dogs actions 

It got me wondering about one of her habits 

Our family room is next to our kitchen. Her food bowl was always in the kitchen eating area.

Our dog used to go to her food bowl and take a mouth full of food and then carry it into our family room and drop the mouth full of food on the floor and start eating it.

If we were in the kitchen and she was taking it to another room to eat privately I would understand she might of been guarding her food.

But she was alone in the kitchen and would bring it into the family room where we all were relaxing. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

she could be trying to share her food with you.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

I would say she just really wanted to be with you. The fact that she is thinking about you when food is in front of her shows how devoted she was to you. Most dogs don't really want distractions when they eat. Yours was a wonderful exception. You were very lucky to have had her and she was lucky to have had you.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My finicky dog, Apache, does that. He is the only dog that I ever met that if you give him a piece of steak, he will take it, walk into the livingroom and spit it on the "rug" then eat it. He doesn't do that with lamb, the boy loves "little sheep". The worst is when he does it with a mouth full of kibble that I added water & can food to. He is a resource guarder (not with people). He'll also eat some food, walk away, go take a drink of water. I don't mind since more problems arise from dogs that eat too fast.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I've found that not so wierd for GSD I simplify things by keeping her food bowl right behind my office chair so I feed her last and then play on my computer untill she's done eating.... That way she can eat literally two feed away from me. She's so clingy.... LOL :blush:


----------

